# [Gentoo] 2008.0 beta !

## gbetous

Vous aviez-vu que la 2008 est disponible en beta ?

Qqu'un a essayé ? Y a-t-il des nouveautés ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qqu'un a essayé ? Y a-t-il des nouveautés ?

 

Tu veux essayer quoi? je veux dire: tant que tu mets à jour ta Gentoo, c'est pareil. Le seul truc que va apporté la 2008 ce sont sans doute des nouveaux profil, un bô fb splash et voilà.

Après si tu parles d'essayer les iso là ok (plus de support matos, etc...)

----------

## YetiBarBar

J'ai failli craquer ... J'ai télécharger l'iso x86 (je suis en amd64) mais j'ai tenu bon ... Donc pas de retour d'expérience ...

[ma vie]Si j'ai failli craquer, c'est parce que je voulais absolument que skype et le flash marchent (...., pas tapé ...) mais avec les emul-...-soundlibs cassé depuis décembre ... Finalement, je me suis refait une version 32 bits de libasound ...[/ma vie]

----------

## xaviermiller

bheu, Flash a toujours marché depuis des lunes (au moins depuis 1 an) en 64 bits via nspluginwrapper, et idem pour skype.

Gentoo 2008, c'est rien qu'un titre, le contenu = 2007 à jour = 2001 à jour...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bheu, Flash a toujours marché depuis des lunes (au moins depuis 1 an) en 64 bits via nspluginwrapper, et idem pour skype.

 

+1, je vois pas le problème pour faire tourner flash et skype sous 64bits.

----------

## jerep6

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bheu, Flash a toujours marché depuis des lunes (au moins depuis 1 an) en 64 bits via nspluginwrapper, et idem pour skype.

 

Chez moi, flash fait planter Fx 2 fois sur 3 quand il s'agit de jouer un son. 

C'est normal ou c'est dû au 64 bits ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est normal ou c'est dû au 64 bits ?

 

d'un: c'est pas normal (chezmoiçamarche.com) de deux: ça vient pas du fait que tu es en 64bits ou non. Amha c'est plutôt un soucis de config quelconque (alsa? mal config l'émulation oss? manque des libs? des USE flags foireux?). Mais c'est vrai qu'ayant affaire à des binaires proprio moisis c'est un peu la mouise pour détecter la source du problème.  :Neutral: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Arrêtez de taper sur le 64 bits !

Erreur de config (vois tes CFLAGS probablement trop agressifs).

Le seul truc que je n'arrive pas à faire tourner en 64 bits, ce sont des VSTi (instruments virtuels prévus de tourner sous... Windows) car fst ne compilera jamais en 64 bits pour des raisons de licences (merci Steinberg !)

----------

## xaviermiller

De toutes façons, la 2008.1 est déjà disponible dans les warez (gare aux virus sur le lien) : www.full versions.org/free-full-download-gentoo-linux-2008.1-crack-serial-keygen-torrent.html (lien explicitement cassé, enlevez l'espace)

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   bheu, Flash a toujours marché depuis des lunes (au moins depuis 1 an) en 64 bits via nspluginwrapper, et idem pour skype. 
> 
> Chez moi, flash fait planter Fx 2 fois sur 3 quand il s'agit de jouer un son. 
> 
> C'est normal ou c'est dû au 64 bits ?

 

J'avais ce problème et, oui, c'est lié à l'amd64 !

Plus exactement au paquet emul-linux-x86-soundlibs qui a été construite sur alsa-lib-1.0.14 alors que les noyaux utilisent la 1.0.16 depuis le 2.6.23-r8 et la série 2.6.24.

Pour vérifié que "tu souffres" bien de celà, lance firefox depuis un xterm ou un konsole et va sur un site genre youtube ou dailymotion pour lancer une vidéo. Si tu as plein de lignes du genre :

```
ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:788:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) 
```

 (ce sera surement autre chose ... mais ça y ressemblera), ouvre un nouveau topic et je te donne une solution, certes pas "très propre" (elle pétera à chaque emerge de emul-linux-x86-soundlibs) mais qui pourra s'avérer très utile ...

----------

## geekounet

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *jerep6 wrote:*    *XavierMiller wrote:*   bheu, Flash a toujours marché depuis des lunes (au moins depuis 1 an) en 64 bits via nspluginwrapper, et idem pour skype. 
> 
> Chez moi, flash fait planter Fx 2 fois sur 3 quand il s'agit de jouer un son. 
> 
> C'est normal ou c'est dû au 64 bits ? 
> ...

 

Ça m'intéresse aussi, j'ai le même problème  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avais ce problème et, oui, c'est lié à l'amd64 !
> 
> 

 

C'est pas un soucis d'amd64. Ce que tu pointe c'est un problème de paquet. Et là ok, en effet le problème a une source bien identifiée (je connaissais pas ça, je note: ne pas passer à 2.6.23-r8 et supérieur pour le moment)

Mais en attendant ce n'est parce qu'on est en amd64 que flash ou skype vont foirés, puisque selon la config du système (le bon kernel, et la bonne emul-x86-alsa-lib ...) ça fonctionne parfaitement.

----------

## YetiBarBar

On est complétement HS désormais ... Désolé pour le topic initial et quitte à y rester:

Dans mon esprit, c'est typiquement un problème "lié à l'architecture", et surtout à l'inconsistance d'un paquet dans cette architecture (à la fois, j'assume le fait qu'être en ~arch n'arrange pas la chose). Ce problème n'arrivera pas à quelqu'un qui est en x86 parce qu'il n'aura pas besoin d'emuler un autre mode de fonctionnement.

J'en ai fait un mini-howto au cas où quelqu'un soit interressé ...

----------

## geekounet

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> On est complétement HS désormais ... Désolé pour le topic initial et quitte à y rester:
> 
> Dans mon esprit, c'est typiquement un problème "lié à l'architecture", et surtout à l'inconsistance d'un paquet dans cette architecture (à la fois, j'assume le fait qu'être en ~arch n'arrange pas la chose). Ce problème n'arrivera pas à quelqu'un qui est en x86 parce qu'il n'aura pas besoin d'emuler un autre mode de fonctionnement.
> 
> J'en ai fait un mini-howto au cas où quelqu'un soit interressé ...

 

Ouais c'est sale effectivement... mais bon ça fonctionne, mon flash ne plante plus (enfin plus trop...  :Razz: ), merci  :Wink: 

----------

## jerep6

Déjà, quand j'ai flash qui joue un son, aucune autre application audio ne peut accéder à la carte son (et inversement). Il y a un truc qui cloche.

Et tout ça avec USE="-oss alsa".

----------

## Desintegr

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Déjà, quand j'ai flash qui joue un son, aucune autre application audio ne peut accéder à la carte son (et inversement). Il y a un truc qui cloche.
> 
> Et tout ça avec USE="-oss alsa".

 

J'avais ce problème avec alsa-lib 1.0.16. Je suis repassé en 1.0.15 et ça fonctionne.

Tout ça à cause de Flash...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## E11

Tant qu'a continué dans le off... Quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner correctement le flash dans opera ? Chez moi il fonctionne partiellement en étant assez lent, plantant assez souvent et en refusant de lire les videos du style youtube & co... alors qu'il fonctionne très bien sous firefox.

Je sais qu'à un moment c'était dû au flash qui ne fonctionnait pas sous 64 bits et opera combiné mais est-ce toujours le cas ?

----------

## titoucha

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> On est complétement HS désormais ... Désolé pour le topic initial et quitte à y rester:
> 
> Dans mon esprit, c'est typiquement un problème "lié à l'architecture", et surtout à l'inconsistance d'un paquet dans cette architecture (à la fois, j'assume le fait qu'être en ~arch n'arrange pas la chose). Ce problème n'arrivera pas à quelqu'un qui est en x86 parce qu'il n'aura pas besoin d'emuler un autre mode de fonctionnement.
> 
> J'en ai fait un mini-howto au cas où quelqu'un soit interressé ...

 

Merci pour ton mini howto, tout fonctionne correctement maintenant.

----------

## davidou2a

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> J'ai failli craquer ... J'ai télécharger l'iso x86 (je suis en amd64) mais j'ai tenu bon ... Donc pas de retour d'expérience ...
> 
> [ma vie]Si j'ai failli craquer, c'est parce que je voulais absolument que skype et le flash marchent (...., pas tapé ...) mais avec les emul-...-soundlibs cassé depuis décembre ... Finalement, je me suis refait une version 32 bits de libasound ...[/ma vie]

 

Boh moi ça m'a tellement soulé de compiler en double que je me suis mis a une periode en no-multilib avant de re-switcher en ~x86 bien que je sois sur un Pentium Duo... en 64bits

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*   J'ai failli craquer ... J'ai télécharger l'iso x86 (je suis en amd64) mais j'ai tenu bon ... Donc pas de retour d'expérience ...
> 
> [ma vie]Si j'ai failli craquer, c'est parce que je voulais absolument que skype et le flash marchent (...., pas tapé ...) mais avec les emul-...-soundlibs cassé depuis décembre ... Finalement, je me suis refait une version 32 bits de libasound ...[/ma vie] 
> 
> Boh moi ça m'a tellement soulé de compiler en double que je me suis mis a une periode en no-multilib avant de re-switcher en ~x86 bien que je sois sur un Pentium Duo... en 64bits

 

Mouais, moi le 64bit me va bien sur mon laptop, je pense le garder un bon moment, mais c'est vrai que ça me saoule d'avoir toutes ses libs 32bit en double seulement pour faire tourner le flash, je n'ai rien d'autre qui ai besoin du 32bit...  :Confused: 

----------

## Bapt

Je me permet juste de dire swfdec-mozilla  :Smile:  ainsi profile no-multilib et pas de soucis  :Smile: 

(pour ceux qui utilisent skype je suis désolé mais je ne peux rien pour vous...)

----------

## davidou2a

Et ceux qui ont des applis 32bit  :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Je crois que c'est le plus beau pourrissage de thread depuis bien longtemps, bravo, je suis fier de vous, vous me manquiez, les gens  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Et ceux qui ont des applis 32bit 

 

ils restent avec un OS 32 bits ou un choot 32 bits   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je crois que c'est le plus beau pourrissage de thread depuis bien longtemps, bravo, je suis fier de vous, vous me manquiez, les gens 

 

 Haaa mais non mon bon monsieur ... tient il fait beau dehors ... ok ok   :Arrow: 

----------

